# Animal Rights Activists At It Again... this is SAD



## robert5537 (Nov 2, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=402086&in_page_id=1770


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

robert5537 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=402086&in_page_id=1770


FUBAR.

If this happened in the USA, these pukes who made the calls would be sued right out of existence.

No concept of the value of life from these idiots.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

These ppl are disturbed. they actually think that a rabbits life is more important than human life. As Hunters we need to fight back.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Please don't refer to them using the term "Animals Rights", call them Animal Activists but don't use the term Rights. It seems to give them more credence.
INsatiable


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

insatiable said:


> Please don't refer to them using the term "Animals Rights", call them Animal Activists but don't use the term Rights. It seems to give them more credence.
> INsatiable



I refer to them with the same terms I use for gun banners

ARC-anti-rights coalition


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

insatiable said:


> Please don't refer to them using the term "Animals Rights", call them Animal Activists but don't use the term Rights. It seems to give them more credence.
> INsatiable


How 'bout Animal Rights WACKOS ?


----------

